# Please Help Me! Too Good To Be True?



## Tampa2Josh (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey guys new to p's here, and so far (finger's cossed), nothing but success thankfully. I have a question that I need some help with. I think I may have hit the gold mine haha. My wife was in our local fish market and asked if they had any fresh scraps of raw, unprepared fish that they could save for us to feed to our piranhas. The lady was actually very enthusiastic and called my wife today to ask her to come pick up her scraps, and they gave me 2 nice sized bags of Salmon. I know that Salmon in general is a fatty fish and that in the future it would be better to lean toward white fish like tilapia. That being said, is it ok to feed my red bellys this Salmon or is it too good to be true? I'll take any advice, but hopefully its alright to feed them the salmon and I can cash in on my find and save some dollars on food.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

You could put salmon in the rotation. As long as your feeding 3-4+ foods you'll be fine. IMO


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

I've fed salmon before, but didn't last very long as it would leave my water very oily, like an oil slick at the surface.
Sticking with talapia would be better for your fish and tank.


----------



## Bacon Of Time (Feb 1, 2011)

Is there any fish i would get at a local fresh fish place taht i should not feed to my P's? Im assuming to stay away from hi in fat fish.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

The fish should be fine to feed but becasue it is salmon Don't feed it a ton. I would try to mix it in with some shrimp, talapia and other white fish and possibly some pellets too.

I've heard of some people here getting free fish from stores so it does work fine but next time I would see if they have any scraps of whitefish.


----------



## Tampa2Josh (Jan 9, 2011)

Cool, thanks for all the help guys. I cut a piece of it up and fed to my reds last night and it was good and bad. There was what was earlier described as an oil slick that gathered on top of my tank but my reds are super aggresive and they ate it so fast that the amount of oil was minimal and by the time I got up this morning my tank had filtered clean and the water looks great. That being said do to the oil gathering I'm going to a. ask for whitefish scraps next time, and b. only feed them the salmon occasionally. They abosolutely loved it though, and its nice to have a free food source.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

We have a member here that swears by feeding salmon....but IMO...his fish were obese and didnt look natural. Of course he was also feeding them daily and to the point they looked like the Cartman of piranhas. If you want to reduce the amount of oil...you can soak the food in water for a while...and then rinse it off....before feeding. This is what I do with catfish and it takes care of any oil problems for me.


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

Grosse Gurke said:


> they looked like the Cartman of piranhas.


I'm such a beefcake I can't get on the bus!


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

The local Fish Market is probably the best place to hit up for free food, I do it all the time during season and stock up for off seasons, I also get in whole halibut at work so I bag and freeze all the scraps I get off that as well. I still feed mine pellets but all the free fish also helps huge!

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/190519-free-food-for-your-piranhas/


----------



## BigdaddypIrahna (Jan 2, 2011)

Grosse Gurke said:


> We have a member here that swears by feeding salmon....but IMO...his fish were obese and didnt look natural. Of course he was also feeding them daily and to the point they looked like the Cartman of piranhas. If you want to reduce the amount of oil...you can soak the food in water for a while...and then rinse it off....before feeding. This is what I do with catfish and it takes care of any oil problems for me.


Lmao cart man of pirahna


----------

